# Trailer Tire Facts



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

*NOTE: The information I am sharing with you is taken from a tire installation company not a manufacturer. You may think they are just trying to sell more tires more often with some of the repeated items but I believe the data to be very fair and undertandable considering my experience with trailer tires. I hope this article helps you as much as it did me.

*Trailer Tire Applications*

€	Trailer tires are designed for use on trailer axle positions only, not for the loads applied to or the traction required by drive or steering axles. 
€	An "LT" designation on a trailer tire size specifies load range only. It is not designed for use on light trucks. 
€	Do not mount "ST" or "LT" trailer tires on passenger cars or light trucks.

*Inflation*
€	Always inflate trailer tires to the maximum inflation indicated on the sidewall. 
€	Check inflation when the tires are cool and have not been exposed to the sun. 
€	If the tires are hot to the touch from operation, add 3 psi to the max inflation. 
€	Underinflation is the number 1 cause of trailer tire failure.

*Load Carrying Capacity*
€	All tires must be identical in size for the tires to properly manage the weight of the trailer. 
€	The combined capacity of the tires must equal or exceed the GVW of the axle. 
€	The combined capacity of all of the tires should exceed the loaded trailer weight by 20 percent. 
€	If the actual weight is not available, use the trailer GVW. If a tire fails on a tandem axle trailer, you should replace both tires on that side. The remaining tire was likely subjected to excessive loading. 
€	If the tires are replaced with tires of larger diameter, the tongue height may need to be adjusted to maintain proper weight distribution.

*Speed*
€	*All "ST" tires have a maximum speed rating of 65 mph*. 
€	As heat builds up, the tire's structure starts to disintegrate and weaken. 
€	The load carrying capacity gradually decreases as the heat and stresses generated by higher speed increases.

*Time*
€	Time and the elements weaken a trailer tire. 
€	In about 3 years roughly one third of the tire's strength is gone. 
€	*Three to five years is the projected life of a normal trailer tire.* 
€	*It is suggested that trailer tires be replaced after 3 to 4 years of service regardless of tread depth or tire appearance. * 

*Mileage*
€	Trailer tires are not designed to wear out. 
€	The life of a trailer tire is limited by time and duty cycles. 
€	*The mileage expectation of a trailer tire would be 5,000 to 12,000 miles*.

*Why Use An "ST" Tire*
€	"ST" tires feature materials and construction to meet the higher load requirements and demands of trailering. 
€	The polyester cords are bigger than they would be for a comparable "P" or "LT" tire. 
€	The steel cords have a larger diameter and greater tensile strength to meet the additional load requirements. 
€	"ST" tire rubber compounds contain more chemicals to resist weather and ozone cracking.

*Storage*
€	The ideal storage is in a cool, dark garage at maximum inflation. 
€	Use tire covers to protect the tires from direct sunlight. 
€	Use thin plywood sections between the tire and the pavement. 
€	For long term storage: Put the trailer on blocks to take the weight off the tires, lower the air pressure and cover tires to protect from direct sunlight.

*Maintenance*
€	Clean the tires using mild soap and water. 
€	*Do not use tire-care products containing alcohol or petroleum distillates*. 
€	Inspect for any cuts, snags, bulges or punctures. 
€	Check the inflation before towing and again before the return trip.

*Three Keys to Avoiding Trouble*
1.	Make sure your rig is equipped with the proper tires. 
2.	Maintain the tires meticulously. 
3.	*Replace trailer tires every three to five years, whether they look like they're worn out or not*.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting this info. It's very helpful and consistent with things I've heard before.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW, good info. I follow those rules but I never knew about the years of service and they dont "wear out" like a truck tire. Good stuff.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

This is great information. Thank you for sharing......


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the useful information.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Excellent summary! Thanks for posting it.

The original material appears to be here: http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTrailerTireFacts.dos

Ed


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

What great information. As a new TT owner, I have been wondering about that kind of info.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What is the reason for plywood between the tire and pavemet(cement?)

MaeJae


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> What is the reason for plywood between the tire and pavemet(cement?)
> 
> MaeJae


I've always heard that cement will draw oils out of rubber products over time. This would weaken the tire by making it less flexible and more prone to "checking," or cracking (sidewalls).

During the winter months, I always put a board between the tires and the concrete surface. I don't know if it helps, but I have not had tire problems on any of my three trailers (yet). And the most I've gotten out of trailer tires is about 5 years, after which I noticed the sidewalls showing small cracks.

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> What is the reason for plywood between the tire and pavement(cement?)
> 
> MaeJae


I've always heard that cement will draw oils out of rubber products over time. This would weaken the tire by making it less flexible and more prone to "checking," or cracking (sidewalls).

During the winter months, I always put a board between the tires and the concrete surface. I don't know if it helps, but I have not had tire problems on any of my three trailers (yet). And the most I've gotten out of trailer tires is about 5 years, after which I noticed the sidewalls showing small cracks.

Mike
[/quote]








Don't many RV dealerships keep their RV's on cement or asphalt ??? 
MaeJae


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Excellent summary! Thanks for posting it.
> 
> The original material appears to be here: http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoTrailerTireFacts.dos
> 
> Ed


BINGO!

I bought my new SUV tires there and was looking through their website when I ran across the Trailer Tire data. Seemed very informative and useful to this forum.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Quick question.....this article mentions not to use "tire care products" on trailer tires. I don't have them in front of me so I can't see the chemical make up, but should you not use products that help keep your tires clean/shinny? The products I'm referring to are the ones you spray on and they dry up leaving your tires shinny. I used them this summer, thinking they might help resist the sunlight damage. Thoughts?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> Quick question.....this article mentions not to use "tire care products" on trailer tires. I don't have them in front of me so I can't see the chemical make up, but should you not use products that help keep your tires clean/shinny? The products I'm referring to are the ones you spray on and they dry up leaving your tires shinny. I used them this summer, thinking they might help resist the sunlight damage. Thoughts?


You will have to read the ingredients on your product.

The article is specific about what TWO INGREDIENTS NOT to use on the tires.


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Was advised recently by a tire shop to max out the air pressure on trailer tires. Was not aware of that, but will do it now! Thanks for the information. As far as safety is concerned, what could be more important?

emaggio


----------



## Curt Baker (Oct 12, 2006)

Tire Issues

We took our 23 KRS to the dealer to inspect and diagnose Duro tire problems. The tread in the middle has a lot of wear left but the outside edges are almost gone. This wear pattern seems to be quite common on TT tires. These tires have ALWAYS been within 2 lbs of the 50 PSI recommended.



















Why are the tires wearing so unevenly?

Is there any safe life left on these tires?

Should I overinflate by 5 lbs to get more even wear?

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

My Duro tires looked exactly the same after close to 12K miles. Usually when the outside of the tire tread wears more than the middle it's a sign of under inflation. But it may also be a sign of sway - the lateral movement of the tire erases the outside edges.

If you claim you're always inflating the tires to 50#, you just may want to have your tire gauge checked. It could be reading high.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a Snap On tire gage and have also always kept my tires at 50psi and mine look identical to those. I have about 12,000 miles on mine. I have one more trip this year and I plan to replace them in the spring. Part of the wear is caused by the scrubbing incurred when turning. I believe that some of it though is the alignment of the axles. I used a laser level to check mine and it was not a pretty revelation. Can I cure it? I doubt it. It would require an operation similar to what was used on the ford twin I beam front ends.
Bob


----------

